# Growling help!!!?



## Sinny (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi there, I'm new to all this but have been trying to find answers on google and came across this forum. 
My gorgeous girl betsy is 2 years old, she's always been lovely, cheeky, playful and loving. Literally in the past 2 weeks she has developed this aggressive type of growling. It tends to be if she's made herself comfy on a sofa/chair/rug. A few times Iv tried to stick to my guns and get closer show her who's boss and she's gone to bite me. Other than the examples I mentioned earlier there's no other aggressive behaviour, just excitable and cuddley. However now both myself and my mom are a little frightened of her and we aren't sure why she's doing it or what to do about it. Any help would be great fully received.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Two things spring to mind. The first one is as her behaviour has changed in a relatively short space of time, then a vet check up is called for. She may be in pain. The second one is she's maybe forgotten her place. So after the vet, if there is nothing wrong, then put a leash on her in the house. Deny her the right to sit on the furniture, if she won't budge, coax her off with the lead. Treat her when she gets down. Praise her too. She will quickly get the idea. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My thought too - if it is a recent development maybe she has some pain, is she less keen to exercise, a bit lame or not so willing to play?.... take her to the vet for an overall check up and then making a deal with yourself that you are never going to physically try and move her or 'boss' her as confrontation is not going to help. Get some super tasty treats and put them in a nice little tin so they make a noise when you shake them. For a while when she is pottering around with you in the kitchen or where ever give the tin a shake open it and give her a treat. Next when she is a little way away from you call give the tin a shake and call her - she will soon work out that tin rattle = tasty treat so come quick.
Once you have a good response to the rattle and call - change up the treats inside to 
really yummy and irresistible treats so when she is sleeping some where you don't want her to be you can give the tin a rattle call her and she should come running.
A dog growls to communicate and generally it is a warning. If you startled your mum when she was sleeping and tried to shift her she would no doubt tell you off


----------

